# New Arborist Pants!



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 7, 2003)

I just received a pair of chainsaw pants that have been made for arborists. Its the first run from an NZ company that have made some ???? good saw pants and chaps in the past. They have a new lighter armour than chainsaw pants but have it protecting the calves also. They have zip up pocket (???? fantastic!) and the outers are made up of a lycra cotton blend which are so much cooler than the normal gear not to mention alot more stretchy!
Im going to thrash them over the next few months to see how they work out, so far they have been great. (my last pair got tested with a 60mph plus motorcycle crash and being attacked by a dog)

How much do you pay for a good set of saw pants where yall from?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 7, 2003)

Timber Mac, you obviously haven't perused the chainsaw forum with sufficient diligence. Some of our most famous cutters don't wear pants!  Seriously, I suspect that most of us Yanks and Canucks use chaps rather than saw pants. I've only seen saw protective pants in catalogs-never in use.

If a Kiwi dons saw pants is he still a flightless bird?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2003)

A good pair of saw pants runs around $100 US.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 7, 2003)

There yo go John-actually answering a question instead of dragging the thread out in dozens of meaningless drivel posts! Haven't we corrupted you yet?


----------



## Stumper (Dec 7, 2003)

And FYI, Bailey's has Chainsaw pants for under $60.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 7, 2003)

I figgured it would not stop you guys


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 7, 2003)

*Hey Timber...., can they climb well ???*

I'd like to buy a pair, even though I've still got a couple new sets of chaps on the shelf in the garage. Currently I'm wearing the Husqvarna chainsaw pants, though I can only tolerate those in cold weather. I'd like a warmer weather set of protective leg gear, though I will test them out away from dogs and motorcycles. -TM-


----------



## njarbor (Dec 7, 2003)

a guy i worked with had husqvarna pants that were like you described. armor all the way around. he said its the law in england


----------



## ms200 (Dec 7, 2003)

*pants*

Yes its the law in u.k. and a stupid one at that!!!!


----------



## hillbilly (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm looking for some nice all-around protection trousers,
going to England, any suggestions?

The Husqvarna version of all-around protection
make you feel like an medival knight in full armor.
The 9 layers of ballistic nylon?! just aren't very practical when climbing.
And the price, 1900 kr = $240 !


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 7, 2003)

Somebody was telling me about chainsaw pants where the back is almost like a mesh. Good for use in the summer time, let's your legs breathe. I'm not sure who sells them though.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 8, 2003)

*pants rock*

Chaps in tests have proven to give alot less protection than pants, and saw pants with armour around the calves pretty much double the safety once again. In NZ its compulsory to wear either chaps or pants, but armour around the calf is still optional. In the UK I believe you have to have calf protection as well and balistic boots (armour on sides and back as well as steel toe).

I found climbing in chaps a pain, you still get stuck by sticks etc alot and they dont look as professional (lawn guys wear chaps alot around here!) And hell its so easy just to wear the same "uniform" gear day in, day out. Oh it also makes it easy to spot fellow arborists around the place. Customers identify with them to and I have picked up more than a few jobs at the supermarket with people recognising them!

Out of the 30 or so arborists I know around this place I think I can think of 2 that wear chaps. Actually make that one has one is a groundie. But this could have something to do with our mild summers. (and mild winters!)

I started out wearing chaps, and was pretty resistant to getting pants but once I had them a couple of weeks I saved the chaps for line trimming the lawn and long drag outs in summer!

If these climbing type pants work out to be better than the average chainsaw pants, I could hook some of you guys up with a pair (US 60cents buys a NZ dollar at the mo).


----------



## Jumper (Dec 8, 2003)

Most people in Ontario if they wear anything at all wear pants vice chaps. I never worked with anyone that wore the latter.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 8, 2003)

*60 cents on the dollar?????*

Sign me up, McFearsome. In fact, mebbe Elizabeth and I should come down to New Zealand and pick up a couple pair in person. Sounds like a business trip to me ... -TM-


----------



## Stumper (Dec 8, 2003)

You are right about chaps being a pain in the tree! I used to climb in them on green Pine removals to keep the sap off my pants but otherwise I do not wear them in the trees. I may have to try some saw pants-they'd be alright in the winter but awful in our summers.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 9, 2003)

Now your talking! Business trips are all good. Summer is pretty much here now, I can tell because Im having to wash the sweat bands in my helmet more often. 

Next time you guys get some serious storms stateside I plan on getting over and helping out, a legitimate business expence for my company of course! (Just like my GSXR750 "quote vehicle")

Give me plenty of time to fully make sure these climbing pants are up to the job though, I know cloggers normal saw pants are tough enough! If you see any by a company called Yakka, dont touch them, they arent any good. Guys I work with who have them regret it!


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 9, 2003)

*ya just never know*



> Now your talking! Business trips are all good


Well,..... it's worth a try. -TM-


----------



## Pacific (Dec 10, 2003)

I wear nothing but fallers pants I would never wear chaps I feel chaps are only good if your working on flat ground doing occasonal cutting.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 10, 2003)

*CPA Reply*

I'd be glad to bring some back for anyone else who's interested.....


----------



## Dobber (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by treeman82 _
> *Somebody was telling me about chainsaw pants where the back is almost like a mesh. Good for use in the summer time, let's your legs breathe. I'm not sure who sells them though. *


 the pants you are talking about are available from stihl you can also get pants with less layers of protection and that dont wrap around the back of your leg.


----------



## ColeAdam (Jul 14, 2011)

*Hi*



TimberMcPherson said:


> I just received a pair of chainsaw pants that have been made for arborists. Its the first run from an NZ company that have made some ???? good saw pants and chaps in the past. They have a new lighter armour than chainsaw pants but have it protecting the calves also. They have zip up pocket (???? fantastic!) and the outers are made up of a lycra cotton blend which are so much cooler than the normal gear not to mention alot more stretchy!
> Im going to thrash them over the next few months to see how they work out, so far they have been great. (my last pair got tested with a 60mph plus motorcycle crash and being attacked by a dog)
> 
> How much do you pay for a good set of saw pants where yall from?


 
Any chance you can tell us were you got them from?


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Jul 14, 2011)

pics?


----------



## xdmp22 (Jul 14, 2011)

Did someone say something about a giant chainsaw in their pants?


----------



## Shawn Howard (Jul 14, 2011)

Uh, it's been a while since he posted to this thread... Saddam Hussein was still at large...

just kidding - but it is kinda old. I'd be surprised if you get a response.


----------



## deevo (Jul 14, 2011)

i ordered a pair of pfanner gladiator pants from Sherrill But they never showed up! Called after 3 weeks and said they no longer stock them???? So I ordered a pair from a place in BC. They are expensive but heard they are worth it.


----------



## treeoperations (Jul 15, 2011)

We have just had quite a few new pants show up on the market in past couple months.

Check out Treetools | life in trees or Levin Sawmakers Ltd theres some wicked new pants out there, i still prefer my chaps as it gets bloody hot in auckland and i jump in and out of machines alot and do various tasks in 1 day so its just easier.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 15, 2011)

Those pants I got to test ended up being product line with some minor changes, all my guys wear them (I have mine on now). They are made by a company called Harvestwear here in NZ under the brand Clogger. Awesome pants, but they are alot cheaper than whats listed on that sight here.

Clogger Arborist Trousers


I dont mean to turn this into a product push but I brought one of these rain jackets a while back, then got one of each of my guys, they are really really good for climbing in and tough as heck. 

http://www.timberlineinternational.com/products/forestry/forestry-wet-weather/breathable-zip-cape

When its a bit colder I wear a fleece Tshirt underneath like this one, they look good, fluro and warm.

http://www.timberlineinternational....estry-hi-vision-clothing/polarfleece-teeshirt


----------



## tree md (Jul 16, 2011)

Well aren't you Mr. Fancy Pants!!!

LOL 8 YO thread. Glad to see an old timer still hanging around.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Jul 17, 2011)

tree md said:


> Well aren't you Mr. Fancy Pants!!!
> 
> LOL 8 YO thread. Glad to see an old timer still hanging around.


 
Look whose talking, Ive climbed trees older than your posts!


----------

